# Happy Birthday Lauren!



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I haven't seen Lauren, aka Odin's_BlueDragon, on here in a while, but I wanted to send a special birthday shout out to her, just in case!! 

Lauren, you really should stop by for a visit or two.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She's on FB. I haven't seen her on here in a wicked long time.
But if she happens to stop by...
Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey I remember her and that blue dragon dog of hers but I'll bet it's been a few years since she's checked in. Probably something Bev said to chase her away ;-).

Anyway, if you get this, Happy Birthday Lauren. Hope life is treating you fair and you're having a blast.


----------

